
Simplicity and the Hot Dog Question - davesuperman
https://medium.dave-bailey.com/simplicity-and-the-hot-dog-question-d5fc4bcf21ed#.bp20ewy6b
======
davesuperman
In so many B2C products, the hot dog is the content and not the platform and
features. It's easy to forget that content drives consumption.

